# Water Dragon Enclosures!



## Jaws07 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I'm getting a little eastern water dragon soon (as soon as I see some babies for sale) and am wanting to see pics of peoples set ups, indoor and outdoor. I have a 36"x18"x36" Exo Terra that he's going to be going into and I will put pics up later tonight.

Thanks Bailey,


----------



## 777Reptiles (Oct 29, 2012)

I would like to see some pics too!


----------



## mudgudgeon (Oct 30, 2012)

Start saving for a larger enclosure now! :lol: they grow pretty damn fast.
Give them about 1yr to outgrow it.

Mine are in a 4ft enclosure, they've been too big for it for ages (building a huge new one, slowly)
View attachment 269254
View attachment 269255
View attachment 269256
View attachment 269257
View attachment 269258


I can't find a wider shot at the moment.


----------



## Jaws07 (Oct 30, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> Start saving for a larger enclosure now! :lol: they grow pretty damn fast.
> Give them about 1yr to outgrow it.
> 
> Mine are in a 4ft enclosure, they've been too big for it for ages (building a huge new one, slowly)
> ...


Yeah already saving a little for a new enclosure, pics didn't work mate?


----------



## mudgudgeon (Oct 31, 2012)

Bigger! I give with pics, I follow the same steps everytime, sometimes it works, mostly it doesn't.


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 1, 2012)

mudgudgeon said:


> Start saving for a larger enclosure now! :lol: they grow pretty damn fast.
> Give them about 1yr to outgrow it.
> 
> Mine are in a 4ft enclosure, they've been too big for it for ages (building a huge new one, slowly)
> ...



Pics don't work


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 1, 2012)

Heres a pic of my outdoor one.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/eastern-water-dragon-outdoor-enclosure-194137/


----------



## someday (Nov 1, 2012)

my enclosure + dragon i think his 6months


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a really old photo, ill get a newer one when I get home but this is the size tank I have. Custom made 8mm glass 1220 x 950 x 750 or something like that. I got it made a year and a half ago or there abouts. Suits them well. They will go outside next year. 






Bill and wesker just kicking it on their log.  

JD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

for pics use tapatalk or just put em on fb or what ever then right click copy then click in reply thread then right click paste..


----------



## Jaws07 (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the enclosures guys, thank you all for posting! JD did you make that yourself or have it built for you?

- - - Updated - - -



mad_at_arms said:


> View attachment 269409
> 
> Heres a pic of my outdoor one.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/eastern-water-dragon-outdoor-enclosure-194137/


Great enclosure Mad! Your the DIY king!


----------



## mareebapython (Nov 6, 2012)

nothing special but he/she is happy in there.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 6, 2012)

I had it cut for me then my mate siliconed it up for me, much cheaper that way. I love the glass look and for EWD it's a must as they love to splash. Or timber that is well sealed or a marine ply. But with glass they need a retreat. You cannot see it but behind their log they have dug a hole they go in if they are scared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws07 (Nov 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I had it cut for me then my mate siliconed it up for me, much cheaper that way. I love the glass look and for EWD it's a must as they love to splash. Or timber that is well sealed or a marine ply. But with glass they need a retreat. You cannot see it but behind their log they have dug a hole they go in if they are scared
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, looks great! how much did it cost you all up?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2012)

About 500 delivered to my place. I've spoken to a few glass blokes, a lot will knock them up as a weekend cashie if you give them detailed photos of all parts and sizes you want  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

